# Influir o influenciar



## jealindgar

bueno, antes de hacer esta pregunta me he cerciorado de q no se ha preguntado antes (al menos la busqueda no me la encuentra)

he visto en la rae q ambas aparecen, pero solo de influir está su definicion

son las 2 correctar en su uso?

gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

jealindgar said:
			
		

> bueno, antes de hacer esta pregunta me he cerciorado de q no se ha preguntado antes (al menos la busqueda no me la encuentra)
> 
> he visto en la rae q ambas aparecen, pero solo de influir está su definicion
> 
> son las 2 correctar en su uso?
> 
> gracias



Son casi sinónimos, la verdad, pero "influir" se usa en general y puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo (aunque según la RAE parece más intransitivo en general), mientras que "influenciar" tiende a usarse más para personas y sólo se puede usar como transitivo; pero esto no es una regla, claro.

Su relación personal no influyó en su decisión (intransitivo)
Todo intento de influenciarlo es en vano (transitivo)


----------



## jealindgar

sería entonces más bien "todo intento de influenciarLE"?


----------



## lazarus1907

jealindgar said:
			
		

> sería entonces más bien "todo intento de influenciarLE"?



Al contrario: "Le" sería un leísmo que sólo estaría admitido en singular y referido a un varón. Como complemento directo, lo recomendado es usar "lo" (y recuerdo a los presentes que, aunque me sepa la regla, soy leísta).


----------



## lazarus1907

> 2. Este verbo se introdujo en español en el siglo xix, a partir del francés influencer, y se fue extendiendo a lo largo del siglo xx hasta generalizarse en todo el ámbito hispánico. Las diferencias entre influenciar e influir no son de significado, pues ambos verbos son sinónimos, sino de construcción. El verbo influenciar se usa como transitivo, muy a menudo en construcción pasiva: [...]; «Nadie piensa por un solo momento que las actitudes políticas de los generales puedan influenciar [...] la vida civil y política del Reino Unido» (Garrigues Política [Esp. 1976]); «No sé si [...] estoy demasiado influenciada por las escenas de amor de las películas» (Belli Mujer [Nic. 1992]). Por su parte, influir, aunque puede usarse también como transitivo, se emplea normalmente como *intransitivo*.
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



El DPD está de acuerdo en mi clasificación transitiva/intransitiva de los dos verbos, pero sugiere que "influenciar" es más común en construcciones pasivas.

Saludos


----------



## jealindgar

muchisimas gracias!!!
pues fijate, yo soy anti leista y laista, sin embargo pensé que estaba correcto el uso del LE en ese aspecto, ya que una persona no es indeterminado...


----------



## SpiceMan

Sea determinado o intederminado, es objeto directo ^^.


----------



## lazarus1907

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Sea determinado o intederminado, es objeto directo ^^.



Sus ideales influyeron en sus decisiones (intransitivo)


----------



## SpiceMan

Bueno, yo entendí que se refería a pronombres indeterminados. 

Nadie logra influenciarle los ideales 
El sida influye a todos. < intransitivo, pronombre indeterminado
Nadie logra influenciarle. 

Todo intento de influenciarle los ideales. 
Todo intento de influenciarlo. 
Todo intento de influenciarle. 

Si no se refería a eso, ¿Me explican a que se refieren con determinado o indeterminado?


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Siempre me ha interesado que la forma correcta cuando se usan verbos comunicativas(Decir,Hablar, comunicarse, contestar,preguntar,etc.) y no se refiere a lo que dice, es la del objeto indirecto:

  Yo le contesté con mucha confianza.
  Contéstale cuando llame a la puerta.
  Le hablé ayer.

Puede ser que no se utilice "lo" en estos ejemplos porque la referencia a una persona no es distinta y se confundiría con una cosa(la contesté-refiriéndose a una pregunta y no a una persona).

Con otros verbos como influir/influenciar, la distinción es evidente y no quedan dudas sobre a qué se refiere...


----------



## Laurarot

Amigos del foro: Deseo comentarles que el término influenciar no existe; el término correcto es "influir" y se conjuga como el verbo "fluir". Lamentablemente es una palabra que erróneamente muchas personas han adoptado y ya se ha popularizado en varios países hispanoparlantes. Espero sea de utilidad mi intervención.


----------



## Laurarot

Si quieren utilizar "le" o "lo", el verbo influir debe conjugarse como el verbo fluir; por lo tanto sería influirlo o influirle.


----------



## chaquira16

Laurarot said:


> Amigos del foro: Deseo comentarles que el término influenciar no existe; el término correcto es "influir" y se conjuga como el verbo "fluir". Lamentablemente es una palabra que erróneamente muchas personas han adoptado y ya se ha popularizado en varios países hispanoparlantes. Espero sea de utilidad mi intervención.


 
Ciertamente el término "influenciar" es un galicismo, que se corresponde con el vocablo patrimonial "influir", por ello se aconseja el uso del segundo, aunque, tal vez por desconocimiento está entrando en desuso, en favor del primero. 
Humildemente recomiendo que cuando exista la palabra en español procuremos no tomar el préstamo, salvo si añadimos un matiz significativo ; entonces lo que hacemos es enriquecer nuestro patrimonio léxico.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

chaquira16 said:


> Ciertamente el término "influenciar" es un galicismo, que se corresponde con el vocablo patrimonial "influir", por ello se aconseja el uso del segundo, aunque, tal vez por desconocimiento está entrando en desuso, en favor del primero.
> Humildemente recomiendo que cuando exista la palabra en español procuremos no tomar el préstamo, salvo si añadimos un matiz significativo ; entonces lo que hacemos es enriquecer nuestro patrimonio léxico.
> Saludos


Estoy plenamente de acuerdo. Yo no uso "influenciar" pues siento que estoy cometiendo un error. ¿Qué tal que uno se dejara influenciar? ¡Es horroroso!
Eduardo Lozano T.


----------



## chaquira16

Hola, Eduardo.
Gracias por compartir conmigo el rechazo tanto a lo que nos "influencia" ( qué hermoso resulta decir _nos "influye"_) cuando disponemos de un eufónico verbo.
Saludos
Carmen


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

chaquira16 said:


> Hola, Eduardo.
> Gracias por compartir conmigo el rechazo tanto a lo que nos "influencia" ( qué hermoso resulta decir _nos "influye"_) cuando disponemos de un eufónico verbo.
> Saludos
> Carmen


 

Gracias a tí, Chaquira. Y extendiendo el tema a otra palabra, ¿cómo te parece el "recepcionar" para reemplazar al castizo recibir? Acá en Colombia nuestros inefables locutores deportivos nos dan a diario muestras de mal empleo del idioma. Les he oído: _se alista a recepcionar el balón; o recepcionó la pelota con la izquierda. ¿Ah?_
Me gustaría leer el concepto tuyo y por supuesto el de otros foristas.
Eduardo


----------



## chaquira16

Hola de nuevo Eduardo.
No sé si podría encontrar una onomatopeya que expresara bien el horror que me produce esa expresión.
Por estos pagos es moneda común ( los comentaristas deportivos españoles la usan); probablemente "influenciados" por los de allende los mares. Suelen ser referentes en esto del fútbol.
Saludos
Carmen


----------



## xOoeL

lazarus1907 said:


> Al contrario: "Le" sería un leísmo que sólo estaría admitido en singular y referido a un varón. Como complemento directo, lo recomendado es usar "lo" (y recuerdo a los presentes que, aunque me sepa la regla, soy leísta).



¿No se considera "influenciar"/"influir" un verbo de afección psíquica?  No digo que así sea, sólo pregunto.


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

Queridos foreros no foráneos (de fuera del foro, quiero decir),

¿Alguien podría explicar si hay alguna diferencia de USO entre influenciar/influir? ¿Pueden poner ejemplos?

Mil y una gracias,

LR


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD tienes la respuesta a lo que preguntas.

Saludos


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

Gracias!!!


----------



## MyReference

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> Gracias a tí, Chaquira. Y extendiendo el tema a otra palabra, ¿cómo te parece el "recepcionar" para reemplazar al castizo recibir? Acá en Colombia nuestros inefables locutores deportivos nos dan a diario muestras de mal empleo del idioma. Les he oído: _se alista a recepcionar el balón; o recepcionó la pelota con la izquierda. ¿Ah?_
> Me gustaría leer el concepto tuyo y por supuesto el de otros foristas.
> Eduardo



Yo conozco a un profesor que dice "accesar". Y me perturba porque es un curso de Redes y hay que "accesar" a cada rato. Y si me corrigen, por favor: "yo he oído personas diciendo..." o "yo he oído a personas diciendo...", "yo conozco un profesor" o "yo conozco a un profesor". Gracias.


----------



## yogacrazy

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estos verbos? Sé que alguien había ya preguntado ésto y sin embargo no he podido encontrar la respuesta.
Mil gracias...


----------



## torrebruno

Mi opinión es que son totalmente sinónimos
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

yogacrazy said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estos verbos? Sé que alguien había ya preguntado ésto y sin embargo no he podido encontrar la respuesta.
> Mil gracias...


 

Una consulta al DPD, *influenciar*


> 2. Este verbo se introdujo en español en el siglo xix, a partir del francés _influencer,_ y se fue extendiendo a lo largo del siglo xx hasta generalizarse en todo el ámbito hispánico. Las diferencias entre _influenciar_ e _influir_ no son de significado, pues ambos verbos son sinónimos, sino de construcción. El verbo _influenciar_ se usa como transitivo, muy a menudo en construcción pasiva: _«La naturaleza de estas sustancias, la dinámica vascular, diferencias de especie y genéticas, etc., son factores capaces de influenciar el metabolismo arterial»_ (MtnMunicio _Discurso_ [Esp. 1969]); _«Nadie piensa por un solo momento que las actitudes políticas de los generales puedan influenciar_ [...] _la vida civil y política del Reino Unido»_ (Garrigues _Política_ [Esp. 1976]); _«No sé si _[...] _estoy demasiado influenciada por las escenas de amor de las películas»_ (Belli _Mujer _[Nic. 1992]). Por su parte, _influir, _aunque puede usarse también como transitivo, se emplea normalmente como intransitivo (→ influir).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## la_machy

Hola, yogacrazy, bienvenido/a a WR .

Entiendo que según la RAE son lo mismo:

*influir**.*
(Del lat. _influĕre_).

*1. *intr. Dicho de una cosa: Producir sobre otra ciertos efectos; como el hierro sobre la aguja imantada, la luz sobre la vegetación, etc. U. t. c. tr.
*2. *intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Ejercer predominio, o fuerza moral. U. t. c. tr.
*3. *intr. Contribuir con más o menos eficacia al éxito de un negocio. U. t. c. tr.
*4. *intr. desus. Dicho de Dios: Inspirar o comunicar algún efecto o don de su gracia.


*influenciar**.*
*1. *tr. *influir.*
MORF. conjug. c. anunciar.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## elena 1

¿Qué es el DPD, Pinairun?


----------



## Jonno

Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas




> Qué es el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
> Propósito
> 
> El Diccionario panhispánico de dudas se propone servir de instrumento eficaz para todas aquellas personas interesadas en mejorar su conocimiento y dominio de la lengua española. En él se da respuesta a las dudas más habituales que plantea el uso del español en cada uno de los planos o niveles que pueden distinguirse en el análisis de los elementos lingüísticos: el fonográfico, pues resuelve dudas de tipo ortológico (sobre pronunciación) y ortográfico (sobre grafías, acentuación y puntuación); el morfológico, ya que orienta sobre las vacilaciones más frecuentes que se dan en el plano de la morfología nominal (plurales, femeninos y formas derivadas) y de la morfología verbal (formas de la conjugación); el sintáctico, al aclarar dudas sobre construcción y régimen, concordancia, forma y uso de locuciones, etc.; y el lexicosemántico, pues en él se examinan y corrigen numerosas impropiedades léxicas, a la vez que se ofrece orientación sobre el uso de neologismos y extranjerismos.


----------



## elena 1

¡Muchísimas gracias, Jonno!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rubempré said:


> ¿Alguien podría explicar si hay alguna diferencia de USO entre influenciar/influir?



Según el Drae, no parece que haya diferencia:



> *influenciar*.
> 1. tr. influir.
> MORF. conjug. c. anunciar.



No obstante, y sin saber lo que dice el DPD, si es que dice algo al respecto, yo diría que alguien influye sobre una persona de forma involuntaria mientras que ejerce su influencia sobre ella de forma voluntaria.


----------



## swift

Y acá lo que dice el DPD:



> Las diferencias entre _influenciar_ e _influir_ no son de significado, pues ambos verbos son sinónimos, sino de construcción. El verbo _influenciar_ se usa como transitivo, muy a menudo en construcción pasiva [...] Por su parte, _influir, _aunque puede usarse también como transitivo, se emplea normalmente como intransitivo


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Víctor Pérez said:


> No obstante, y sin saber lo que dice el DPD, si es que dice algo al respecto, yo diría que alguien influye sobre una persona de forma involuntaria mientras que ejerce su influencia sobre ella de forma voluntaria.


 
Complementando lo anterior, la diferencia que yo percibo es que _influir_ señala una influencia directa, concreta. _Influenciar_ señala una influencia más indirecta, más general, digamos, más sutil.


----------



## vante04

Una persona puede influenciar y no influir. Influir sería el acto en el presente.
Influenciar correspondería como a un incondicional, que aun no se tiene la certeza.


----------



## swift

Guillermogustavo said:


> yo percibo es que _influir_ señala una influencia directa, concreta. _Influenciar_ señala una influencia más indirecta, más general, digamos, más sutil.


Curiosamente, yo lo veo de un modo totalmente opuesto: la intransitividad de "influir" me hace pensar en que esa influencia es más indirecta, mientras que la transitividad de "influenciar" me da la idea de una influencia más directa.

A lo mejor es una mala interpretación mía. ¿Cómo lo ven los demás?


----------



## jordimoro

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Siempre he tenido por correcta, con carácter exclusivo y excluyente, la forma influir y su participio influido. Sin embargo, me vienen recogidos en la RAE los términos influenciar y su correspondiente influenciado, quizá por haberlos repetido hasta la saciedad por parte de los profesionales de los medios de comunicación y gente que en ellos aparecen. Personalmente pienso mantenerme en mi primer supuesto y desestimar el segundo en todas y cada una de las veces en que deba expresarme. La pregunta es si el empleo de influenciar e influenciado es incorrecto y, consecuentemente, susceptible de corrección. No he encontrado otro post que aborde el tema... o no he sabido dar con él.


----------



## Agró

Hola. Yo también tengo prevención contra "influenciar".

He encontrado estos hilos:

influenciar/influir
Influir o influenciar
Influir vs. Influenciar


----------



## jordimoro

Agró said:


> Hola. Yo también tengo prevención contra "influenciar".
> 
> He encontrado estos hilos:
> 
> influenciar/influir
> Influir o influenciar
> Influir vs. Influenciar




Gracias... pero he visto escritas demasiadas cosas con las que no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo. ¿Se puede saber en qué año admitió la RAE 'influenciar'? Tengo entendido que es un vulgarismo que nace de influencia que sí es sustantivo correcto, pero que, sobre él, se ha aplicado una verbalización y, por consiguiente, generado una conjugación perversa y errónea. Finalmente la RAE lo recogió... quizá sería el momento de resucitar a Groucho Marx para que dijera aquello de "yo nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera personas como yo".


----------



## jazmin1492

¿Y lo correcto es?  Esa persona es mala influencia para mi hijo o esa persona es mala influyente para mi hijo. ¿Ambas, la uno o la dos?


----------



## Vampiro

jazmin1492 said:


> ¿Y lo correcto es? Esa persona es mala influencia para mi hijo o esa persona es mala influyente para mi hijo. ¿Ambas, la uno o la dos?


Mala influencia.
_


----------

